
Heron: Realtime, distributed, fault-tolerant stream processing engine - based2
https://apache.github.io/incubator-heron/
======
hadsed
So, does anyone here use Heron? Or decided not to use it? Why are there so
many stream proceeding engines?? (No disrespect to the project, I'm sure there
is good reasoning here I'm just not aware of it.)

